# Protein powders during weight loss?



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi folks, 

As I am working m way through my exercise program, I bought some cyclone protein powder whilst getting some stuff at Costco.

I was wondering if I should be using this yet.

My routine consists of cardio, free weights and pt exercises.

My aim is to lose weight and gain muscle mass, I am not very fat, just a bigish pot belly.

However I have read that doing lots of cardio (good for weight loss) can negate any muscle gains, but I was worried that the cyclone stuff, might give me more caloriesthan I need, and negate any cardio I am doing.

Have any of the experienced fitness guys been able to bulk up their muscles while doing cardio, or should I change my routine to more cardio till I am thinner, then change to muscle mass growth?


My aim is to get quite chunky muscle wise, it's been my aim for a long time, but I took the opportunity to change my lifestyle completely, with completely different diet and 3 day per week exercises.

Sorry if nooby question, just don't want to work against myself.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

in my experience you will struggle to loose fat and build muscle, it can be done though.

Try lifting weights (to muscle failure) once a week on each group, and maybe do cardio once a week. Eat a high protein diet (which you hopefully know about) and get plenty of rest sleep etc


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am following a set of bookscalled "train to become" done by a personal trainer who was fed up with get fit quick schemes etc.

It's a 12 week program that has 3 books, one on general fitness, one on nutrition with recipes for each week and one that does exercises and weights each week.

The guy is very friendly and has given me feedback often and is interested in my results.

The program covers weights some days and cardio others, sets and reps, cycles of pt like press ups and pull ups etc.

However as I am wanting to lose weight predominantly, I wondered if the protein powder isn't the best.

Reading online, it seems cyclone is best after weight workout, but whey protein is best between meals/pre workout as it doesn't have simple sugars and creatine that is good for muscle repair/growth etc.

Just curious as I am getting serious with this.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

A high protein, low fat diet is exactly what you want for weight loss while retaining muscle. So keep up the protein, while keeping fat and calories low


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Put it this way, my workday breakfast was usually sugary cereal, now muesli, lunch was often pie, crisps and fizzy juice with a mars chaser!

Now it's wholegrain pitta with chicken breast, banana or tangerine, and small regular snacks of corn thins or dr karg crackers. 

Dinner is usually tuna steak, salmon, chicken or steak, all done myself with veg or brown rice.

My body hasn't realised yet, but I think it's going to miss irn bru and crisps, it may rebel.

I just wondered if whey protein through the day in place of a snack would be beneficial, with cyclone being used after weight training days.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Rick

glad to hear that you want to go for a healthier lifestyle, with hard work and 100% commitment you should see results.

you will need protein, as mentioned a high protein diet is needed, but its difficult to loose weight and gain muscle at the same time. You will need to maintain a balanced diet of protein and carbs while consuming low fats. if you are going to go with that workout plan i assume it is also providing you with a diet chart?

as for the protein, iv never used cyclone but i believe its more a all in one that also contains creatine for building muscle. personally i would go for something else but you can take it if you want.

my personal advice, if you are a big guy already but just want to trim down, then do that first with just light weight exercise where you are doing 12-15 reps, this will give you muscles some activity and shape whilst you cut down your weight. . get to the weight you want and then maintain the cardio whilst increasing the weight training.

Diet is the main thing, if you can stick to what you are doing then you will see results, but it is very difficult not to get tempted so stay strong, set your self weekly targets so that you know you are moving towards your goals.

to help you loose weight you can get fat strippers which do work and speed up the process...cardio can be really boring. Another supplement you can look into is CLA which can help with weight loss/weight management, but thats optional, read up about it first.

after 12 weeks, assess you results and take it from there.


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Ash,
Seems I am doing the right thing, just need tonow on now.

Haven't seen any results in 2 weeks but to be fair I did get diagnosed with exercise induced asthma in week 1, and only at end of week 2 was I able to do proper cardio (10k on elliptical trainer) so should start to see something at end of this week.

Main thing weights and cardio have do e so far is make my breathing better and I feel less lethargic, rather than any weight loss yet.

But I am determined to stick with it.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Inches more than weight will tell you a story at the moment. I've posted this up before but here's 5lb of muscle vs 5lb of fat visually. You can build little muscle, lose lots of fat, and still weigh the same!


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rick_1138 said:


> Thanks Ash,
> Seems I am doing the right thing, just need tonow on now.
> 
> Haven't seen any results in 2 weeks but to be fair I did get diagnosed with exercise induced asthma in week 1, and only at end of week 2 was I able to do proper cardio (10k on elliptical trainer) so should start to see something at end of this week.
> ...


Good for you.

also wanted to say maybe do more compound weight training while your trying to loose weight rather than just isolated free weights. meaning squats, deadlifts, lunges, lat pull downs, rows with barbell shoulder press and flat bench.

sounds like a lot, but like i said, do 12-15 reps max and 2-3 sets only of each. these exercises will give your whole body a workout.

and another pointer, which you may already know but il say just for good measure...dont ignore your leg workout if your trying to trim your waist or bulk your upper body. your legs support your whole body weight and while training legs you also use your abs muscles at the same time.
you'd be amazed at the number of people i see that only train upper body.
i used to have severe back problems but strengthening my legs and abs help support my back now.

keep it up.


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aha, one step ahead there chief, my regime includes all you mentioned, as I said, the regime was put together by a pro personal trainer, so you get a full workout targeting all muscle groups over a period of time, so you don't end up with arms like oaks, but zero core and back strength lol.


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Rick - yes high protein is the way but dont think knocking back the shakes will only do good! Many people have shakes as snakes that are not actually exerting the calories..

Protein shakes can ramp up your calories so keep an eye on your intake


----------

